# Burbujamusu 71,65% de rentabilidad en Bolsia



## goldbolsa (22 Dic 2012)

La mejor cartera de Bolsia es de una burbuja

71.65% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

El que quiera tener acceso a todos los premios del 2013 tiene que apuntarse antes de que acabe el año en Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Los premios son:

1 IPHONE 5 libre
2 IPADs 3
4 IPADs Minis
600 euros...

Un Saludo


----------



## currito (22 Dic 2012)

a esto como se juega?


----------



## musu19 (22 Dic 2012)

currito dijo:


> a esto como se juega?



Tienes 100k para invertir en bolsa... y listo!


----------



## goldbolsa (23 Dic 2012)

El objetivo es aprender a ser un Gestor a largo plazo que es como se gana el dinero y podrás invertir el dinero de otra gente...


----------



## goldbolsa (24 Dic 2012)

Las 3 mejores carteras de Bolsia:

72% 70.99% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

62% 61.96% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaFlint en Bolsia.com

52% 52.38% de rentabilidad, cartera Noelia73it en Bolsia.com


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Las 3 mejores carteras de Bolsia:
> 
> 72% 70.99% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com
> 
> ...



No seria cojonudo contratar a uno de estos traders y hacer un fondo de inversión "privado"?

Los inversores abrirían cuenta en algún broker y pondrían el dinero según condiciones preestablecidas. Todas estas cuentas seguirían los movimientos indicados por el trader.

Se operaria vía algún país no hiperregulado para estos temas. Conozco bastantes clientes que invertirían dinero en algo así, si hablásemos de rentabilidades altas. Para el trader seria mejor trabajar para "nuestra empresa" porque le daría un % muchísimo mayor de los beneficios que un gran banco.

Seria factible montar algo asi? Alguien se atreveria?


----------



## windslegend (24 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No seria cojonudo contratar a uno de estos traders y hacer un fondo de inversión "privado"?
> 
> Los inversores abrirían cuenta en algún broker y pondrían el dinero según condiciones preestablecidas. Todas estas cuentas seguirían los movimientos indicados por el trader.
> 
> ...



Esto ya existe, goole es tu amigo. cuentas PAMM se llaman


----------



## John Galt 007 (25 Dic 2012)

windslegend dijo:


> Esto ya existe, goole es tu amigo. cuentas PAMM se llaman



Yo hablo de ir un paso mas alla. Una especie de club-fondo privado de inversores. Tener una oficina, uno o dos traders "pata negra" a los que motivar e incentivar en persona. Empezar con una cantidad base e ir captando mas capital, tener una estrategia comercial, etc.

Lo poco que he leído sobre el PAMM no me convence mucho. Me parece algo demasiado minoritario y poco serio... Ha habido casos de gente que ha encontrado su cuenta a cero, no se sabe quien exactamente esta manejando tu dinero... No creo que se suela invertir mucho dinero en estas cuentas. Tampoco suele haber mucho consenso acerca de quienes son los traders "buenos".


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Ese es uno de los objetivos de Bolsia y las mejores carteras existen y están en el Top25 

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Es cierto que hay gente interesada, pero dentro de un año habrá más sobre todo cuando se tenga una historia de 2 años.


----------



## John Galt 007 (25 Dic 2012)

Por ejemplo, existe la posibilidad de invertir una cantidad de prueba y que Burbujamusu haga los mismos movimientos que con su cuenta principal?

Que comisiones suelen recibir los traders en estos casos? Seria adecuado un 20% sobre beneficios?


----------



## musu19 (25 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Por ejemplo, existe la posibilidad de invertir una cantidad de prueba y que Burbujamusu haga los mismos movimientos que con su cuenta principal?
> 
> Que comisiones suelen recibir los traders en estos casos? Seria adecuado un 20% sobre beneficios?



+1 que me interesa!

hablen hablen!


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Realmente creo que es pronto para saber si alguien es bueno, y más cuando la rentabilidad se debe en parte a haber tenido metrovacesa en cartera.

Si es bueno también lo sera dentro de 6 meses... 

También es cierto que cuando juegas algo sin presión, es un juego lo puedes hacer mejor. (por ejemplo la bolsa cae un 15% en los próximos meses), pues muchos lo han hecho bien porque les da igual... y no se ponen nerviosos.

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.

Yo creo personalmente que Burbujamusu es muy bueno, pero también lo creía de otros que se hundiero y desaparecieron... por eso lo mejor es tener un subconjunto de ellos 10 carteras por ejemplo...

De todas formas puedes hablarlo con burbujamusu, desde bolsia le puedes enviar un mensaje y contactar con él.

En mi opinión es bueno esperar unos meses más, yo estoy abierto a cualquier acuerdo de colaboración, pero las carteras son de sus propietarios y Bolsia simplemente se dedica a auditar las carteras.

Actualmente todo es gratuito, en un futuro logicamernte suscribirse a carteras será de pago, donde la mayoría del beneficio ira al propietario de la cartera. Al final Bolsia es como si fuera una tienda donde se vende información...


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Tienes Burbujamusu en el Foro así que puedes hablar con él directamente, también estoy interesado en la forma que tienes de rentabilizar las carteras para más gente que hay en bolsia.

Un Saludo


----------



## musu19 (25 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras.
> .



Esto es una dogma de fe siempre a tener en cuenta, algo que, nunca nunca nunca se puede olvidar!


----------



## John Galt 007 (25 Dic 2012)

Este simulador que estais utilizando, tiene spreads y comisiones iguales a los de un broker normal? Seria posible modificar este parametro para hacer simulaciones mas "dificiles" que un entorno real?

Muy interesante el concepto de Bolsia. Cuanto tiempo llevas con ello?


----------



## windslegend (25 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Yo hablo de ir un paso mas alla. Una especie de club-fondo privado de inversores. Tener una oficina, uno o dos traders "pata negra" a los que motivar e incentivar en persona. Empezar con una cantidad base e ir captando mas capital, tener una estrategia comercial, etc.
> 
> Lo poco que he leído sobre el PAMM no me convence mucho. Me parece algo demasiado minoritario y poco serio... Ha habido casos de gente que ha encontrado su cuenta a cero, no se sabe quien exactamente esta manejando tu dinero... No creo que se suela invertir mucho dinero en estas cuentas. Tampoco suele haber mucho consenso acerca de quienes son los traders "buenos".



No se sobre que cuentas pamm te has informado, pero en las que yo invierto tu puedes ver toda su historia y todas sus características. 
Para que alguien sea gestor le exigen unos requisitos de dinero propio invertido en la cuenta y ves quien y cuanto tiene invertido en dicha cuenta. también las rentabilidades anuales, trimestrales, semestrales etc. Por datos te vas a aburrir sobre la cuentas, aparte de listas de favoritos de la gente, rankings etc. Fuera de España esto esta más extendido y nos llevan bastante tiempo de ventaja.
Los margenes de beneficios dependen del manager, normalmente van desde el 30% al 50% de beneficios.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Bolsia utiliza las mismas comisiones por no decir más altas que las que pagaría un fondo de inversión, un particular que mueve poco dinero paga tal vez comisiones más altas.

Por eso los valores que se compran son de alta capitalización, con poco spread y alto volumen.


----------



## windslegend (25 Dic 2012)

Aquí os dejo un link sobre las cuentas PAMM de mi broker por si queréis investigar.
Veréis que esta todo muy detallado.
The PAMM Account Ratings


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Las cuentas PAMM son ciertas pero son FOREX, eso me da mucho miedo el apalancamiento puede arruinarte en unos minutos


----------



## windslegend (25 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Las cuentas PAMM son ciertas pero son FOREX, eso me da mucho miedo el apalancamiento puede arruinarte en unos minutos



Sin apalancamiento tienes que disponer de grandes cantidades de dinero para ver algo de color. No hay que tenerle miedo hay que saber cortar riesgos. 
Nunca vi nada de malo al trabajar con apalancamiento si sabes cortar esos riesgos.
El forex es el mercado más liquido del mundo, de ahí que sea el más seguro para trabajar con apalancamiento.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

En eso te doy la razón, pero desde hace más de un año sigo

ZuluTrade - Forex Online Trading Systems. Autotrade Forex Signals by specialists, Forex Expert Advisors, Forex Robots plus Forex Rebate Introducing Broker Program.

Veo muchos sistemas que van bien y es poner algo de dinero (lo he hecho simulado) y perder un 20% en un mes.

Al final llegue a la conclusión de que los resultados son ciertos, se puede ganar mucho dinero... pero el pasado no sirve para nada, y es más el mejor que has puesto de la cuenta PAMM lleva una buena corrección desde hace un mes.. igual ha caido un 20%.

Al final la mayoría no aguanta más de 2 años y la mayoría terminan perdiendolo todo porque son cuentas que utilizan muchas veces la martingala. (es simplificando doblar la apuesta cuando no sale lo que quieres.. como la ruleta)


----------



## windslegend (25 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> En eso te doy la razón, pero desde hace más de un año sigo
> 
> ZuluTrade - Forex Online Trading Systems. Autotrade Forex Signals by specialists, Forex Expert Advisors, Forex Robots plus Forex Rebate Introducing Broker Program.
> 
> ...



Bueno goldbolsa zulutrade no es lo mismo, yo uso mirrortrader que es lo mismo que zulutrade y me pasa lo mismo que a ti.
Las cuentas PAMM las dirige un trader con experiencia (se supone) el cual tiene una cantidad X requerida por el broker en la misma cuenta en la que metes tu la pasta.
No sabes si el tradea con robots o old school; no confías pasta en estrategias sino en traders. Como lo que hablabais del forero que obtuvo buena rentabilidad.
Esta claro que puede tener buena o mala racha dicho trader pero vamos la misma que podemos tener tu o yo haciéndolo por nuestra cuenta.
Yo sigo haciendo mi trading old school y una parte del dinero que tengo destinado a renta variable pues lo deposito en cuentas pamm.
Por ejemplo si tengo 5000€ elijo 10 cuentas las que mas me convenzan y los distribuyo entre ellas.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Lo investigo y te cuento... De todas formas nos puedes contar cuantos meses llevas y que rentabilidad has obtenido. 

Haciendo una carteras de cuentas y diversificanco puede ser una buena estrategia para ganar un 20% a 30% al año (diversificar siempre quiere decir reducir riesgos y con ello ganancias...)


----------



## windslegend (25 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Lo investigo y te cuento... De todas formas nos puedes contar cuantos meses llevas y que rentabilidad has obtenido.
> 
> Haciendo una carteras de cuentas y diversificanco puede ser una buena estrategia para ganar un 20% a 30% al año (diversificar siempre quiere decir reducir riesgos y con ello ganancias...)



Échale un ojo al enlace que os deje del ranking de cuentas e investiga por sus estadísticas. Hay muchos datos.
No te puedo dar muchos detalles porque llevo poquito, creo que para hacerte una idea mas o menos tiene que pasar una temporada de 6 meses mínimo.
Tengo 10 cuentas en estos instantes y 7 de ellas van en positivo pero como te digo aun no puedo dar unas rentabilidades fiables.
Las que van en negativo es por poco y las bajadas no son bestiales, mas o menos como las podríamos tener tu o yo en una mala racha saltándonos los stop loss.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Dic 2012)

Si lo voy a investigar, que los usuarios tengan dinero en sus sistemas de algo de garantias...

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (26 Dic 2012)

He estado mirando las cuentas PAMM y voy a realizar un programa que me permita ir viendo las carteras...


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Dic 2012)

Hay alguien que haya ganado/tenga invertido dinero de verdad con esto de Alpari?

Acabo de abrir una cuenta virtual, aver como va.


----------



## windslegend (26 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Hay alguien que haya ganado/tenga invertido dinero de verdad con esto de Alpari?
> 
> Acabo de abrir una cuenta virtual, a ver como va.



Yo tengo dinero de verdad, y al igual que yo mucha gente. 
Por ejemplo la cuenta de petrov_ivan que es la mas popular tiene mas de 1 millón usd de fondos.
Como digo tal vez en españa no, pero en otros países están más extendidas estas cuentas porque sus regulaciones son más favorables. 
Alpari es un broker bastante serio a nivel mundial pero que vamos hay otros brokers que también manejan cuentas pamm no hace falta que sea alpari por cojones.
Yo te puse ese porque es el que uso.


----------



## windslegend (26 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> He estado mirando las cuentas PAMM y voy a realizar un programa que me permita ir viendo las carteras...



Ok ya nos comentaras tu opinión al respecto. 
Aparte de las propias cuentas pamm este broker por ejemplo también ofrece portfolios que es una selección de cuentas pamm divididos en agresividad de los traders seleccionados.


----------



## unvistazo.com (26 Dic 2012)

Es interesante lo que comentáis.


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Dic 2012)

windslegend dijo:


> Ok ya nos comentaras tu opinión al respecto.
> Aparte de las propias cuentas pamm este broker por ejemplo también ofrece portfolios que es una selección de cuentas pamm divididos en agresividad de los traders seleccionados.



Jeje las he visto, las mas agresivas llevan nombres de militares famosos y las mas "conservadoras" tienen nombres de filósofos.

Ambas muestran rentabilidades por encima del 100% en 2012, para invertir muy poco dinero creo que puede estar bien.

Los gestores se llevaran comisiones de seis cifras facilmente...


----------



## noelia73it (27 Dic 2012)

Muy interesante todo lo que están hablando por aquí.........y también estoy disponible a oir propuestas como Musu


----------



## Latigo (27 Dic 2012)

Los resultado en el primer año es más por suerte que otra cosa, además como todo es mentira muchos se olvidan de las carteras y estás es cuando empiezan a ir bien.

Cuanto menos trading hagas más posibilidades de estar el primero de la clasificación en Bolsia

9.26% de rentabilidad, cartera Latigo en Bolsia.com

Mi cartera va de puta madre pero yo no tengo ni idea y me habia olvidado

Feliz Navidad!!!!


----------



## Latigo (27 Dic 2012)

Ganar el premio lo veo complicado de todas formas un amigo mio se llevo 100 euros que se los pulio invitando a todos, por eso me apunte. 

Pidio 100 Jarras y 100 montaditos en LOS 100 MONTADITOS


----------



## noelia73it (27 Dic 2012)

Latigo dijo:


> Los resultado en el primer año es más por suerte que otra cosa, además como todo es mentira muchos se olvidan de las carteras y estás es cuando empiezan a ir bien.
> 
> Cuanto menos trading hagas más posibilidades de estar el primero de la clasificación en Bolsia
> 
> ...




GRAN CHORRADA que dejaré correr


----------



## windslegend (28 Dic 2012)

noelia73it dijo:


> GRAN CHORRADA que dejaré correr



+100
El mensaje que has ingresado es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje a por lo menos 10 caracteres.


----------



## Latigo (28 Dic 2012)

No creo que sea una GRAN CHORRADA, hay muchos estudios que dicen que es imposible ganar siempre dinero en la bolsa y el resultado es más por suerte que otra cosa lo busco y os pongo un link


----------



## juancho (28 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Si lo voy a investigar, que los usuarios tengan dinero en sus sistemas de algo de garantias...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo ya comente que tenia el dinero metido en una cuenta PAMM gestionada por un trader independiente, todo es completamente legal y funcionando de lujo.El broker donde esta mi dinero es FXCM Markets para que veais que no hay nada de chiringuito en este modo de invertir.
Lo que planteais de montar un tinglado con traders es totalmente factible pero requiere de unos cuantos pasos que llevan su tiempo.

Si teneis buenos resultados yo no dejaria pasar la oportunidad de montar algo con lo que sacar tajada.

Que envidia dan algunos,esos resultados y yo con mi cuenta (demo) en labolsavirtual llevo 6 meses con un 3% de perdidas :´(


----------



## Latigo (28 Dic 2012)

Las grandes forturnas se han hecho y están en la Bolsa, no conozco nadie que sea famoso por ganar dinero en el FOREX


----------



## noelia73it (28 Dic 2012)

Latigo dijo:


> Las grandes forturnas se han hecho y están en la Bolsa, no conozco nadie que sea famoso por ganar dinero en el FOREX



pues entonces lea la biografía de Mister Soros y sus especulaciones con las divisas y luego hable


----------



## noelia73it (28 Dic 2012)

repito deje de decir chorradas latigo.....


----------



## Latigo (29 Dic 2012)

Tienes razon Noelia. Errare Sapientis est


----------



## Latigo (29 Dic 2012)

Que os parece la inversión en CFDs respecto al FOREX? Cuál es mejor?


----------



## noelia73it (29 Dic 2012)

mezclados con fondos o solos?


----------



## noelia73it (29 Dic 2012)

yo prefiero forex


----------



## Latigo (29 Dic 2012)

Si lo veo más trasparente dado que los CFDs son privados.


----------



## Latigo (29 Dic 2012)

Probabilidad de hacerse rico en el FOREX

El objetivo de la mayoría de los comerciantes es para hacerse rico en las operaciones de cambio, pero la mayoría fracasan miserablemente y esto se refleja en las estadísticas que muestran que el 95% de todos los operadores pierden dinero. La buena noticia es que aunque se puede ganar en el mercado Forex, lo único que hay que hacer es evitar los mitos y obtener el derecho pensar y que pronto podría estar haciendo ganancias de triple dígito en unos 30 minutos al día. Para ganar en el mercado Forex, usted no necesita un título en economía o incluso para leer las noticias y no tienen que trabajar duro, ya sea, todo lo que tiene que hacer es trabajar de manera inteligente, obtener el conocimiento correcto y adoptar el derecho de pensar y el éxito comercial puede ser tuyo - vamos a ver cómo hacer esto con más detalle.


----------



## Latigo (30 Dic 2012)

The Best Currency Trader - Jimmy Rogers, Learning From The Best

Most traders buy get rich quick robots or sure fire systems from gurus but the only way to really learn currency trading is to understand, there is no way to beat the markets but with a sound strategy which trades the odds, you can win big. Is Jimmy Rogers one of the best traders of all time? He certainly is, let's take a look at his investment strategy in more detail. 

Jimmy Rogers started trading the markets in 1968 with $600.00 but he was soon trading far bigger amounts - In 1973, he met George Soros with whom he started the Quantum Fund which became one of the best track records of all time. In a period where the S&P made just 50%, the Quantum fund made 4,000%. His philosophy may surprise many people, who think charts tell the future or you can predict the market, lets look at it in more detail.

Patience 

Jimmy Rogers believes that one of the keys to success in investing is waiting for the best trades to occur - you won't catch him day trading or trading for the sake of it he's after the big high odds trades and looking to hit them hard.

Use Fundamentals First Charts as Backup 

Charts and doesn't believe that they give clues to the future, Jimmy only looks at charts to see what has happened in the past and to see value. Most of the world's top traders check the long term fundamentals and then use charts for timing so they mix the two together.

Invest for the Long Term 

Many investors focus on too short a time period and are in a hurry for their investments to perform quickly. Jimmy is focused on the long term performance and that means over months and years and he has made a lot of money. So learn short term draw down doesn't matter, so long as you win long term.

Final Words 

Jimmy is a larger than life character and next we will look at two of my favorite quotes of his "I haven't met a rich technician" and on money management "My basic advise is don't lose money" Of course we can only give you a brief insight into Jimmy's philosophy of investment here but if you read more on him and his trading strategy, you will see he is a true trading great.
Ads by Google

Read more: The Best Currency Trader - Jimmy Rogers, Learning From The Best 
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution No Derivatives


----------



## Latigo (31 Dic 2012)

Me ha comunicado un amigo que un amigo común ha perdido 20.000 euros en una estafa del FOREX, en la que le prometian rendimientos enormes


----------



## papaestado (31 Dic 2012)

Me parece esto interesante lo de Bolsia. 

Cuando tenga mi cartera la pongo, y los valores que creo que van a subir mucho en el 2013: Iberdrola, Google, Coca Cola, Inditex, OHL

Mi cartera a ver como me va en el 2013


*-0.03% de rentabilidad, cartera Papaestado en Bolsia.com*

Gracias y Feliz 2013


----------



## Latigo (31 Dic 2012)

Espero que ganes algun premio papaestado


----------



## windslegend (31 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> En eso te doy la razón, pero desde hace más de un año sigo
> 
> ZuluTrade - Forex Online Trading Systems. Autotrade Forex Signals by specialists, Forex Expert Advisors, Forex Robots plus Forex Rebate Introducing Broker Program.
> 
> ...



Te dejo un link a mi resumen de estas 2 ultimas semanas en mirrortrader para que lo ojees si quieres

Mirror Trader - Check out my account history

PD: esto es un offtopic no tiene nada que ver con las cuentas PAMM.


----------



## Latigo (1 Ene 2013)

He visto to Mirror Trader el gráfico de la evolución no me gusta nada pero vamos a esperar un mes más.


----------



## Latigo (1 Ene 2013)

noelia73it por lo visto has ganado el premio de Bolsia Lo acabo de leer 

Primero del mes 2012 Noelia73it 50 euros
Primero Trimestre 2012 ilyasova 100 euros
Primero Semestre 2012 ilyasova 250 euros


Ganadores 2012 con Derecho a Premio


----------



## windslegend (1 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> He visto to Mirror Trader el gráfico de la evolución no me gusta nada pero vamos a esperar un mes más.



Esto era un offtopic para goldbolsa por lo que comentamos de lo difícil que se hace obtener beneficios regulares siguiendo estrategias en lugar de traders.
Os iré comentando mi evolución pero que parto de la base de que se que es difícil obtener beneficios consistentes con este tipo de plataformas.
A modo personal te rogaría también que cuando comentes en los hilos desarrolles tus posturas, desde que has ingresado en el foro todos los mensajes que he leído acerca de bolsa e inversiones tuyos carecen de fundamento puesto que no los desarrollas.
No te lo tomes a mal que te lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## Latigo (2 Ene 2013)

Si gracias estoy operando en FOREX,


----------



## papaestado (2 Ene 2013)

Pues mi cartera ha empezado a darme mis primeras alegrias

1.43% de rentabilidad, cartera Papaestado en Bolsia.com

Un abrazo


----------



## Latigo (2 Ene 2013)

Papaestado me gusta tu cartera


----------



## windslegend (2 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Papaestado me gusta tu cartera



Desarrolla tus respuestas que no cuesta tanto :ouch:
papaestado me gusta tu cartera por x o por y ....
Parece que vayas a por numero de posts a saco :bla::bla:


----------



## Latigo (3 Ene 2013)

windslegend del 2013 no tienes resultados:

Mirror Trader - Check out my account history

????¿¿¿¿¿ Me ha interesado lo de alperi


----------



## Latigo (3 Ene 2013)

¿Qué os parece Warren Buffet? Esta leyendo sobre el tema y me parece un poco dificil aplicar sus teorias. alguno las sigue


----------



## Latigo (4 Ene 2013)

*Warren Buffet*
El genio de las finanzas apeló a una serie de reglas que le permitieron alcanzar el éxito a partir de una operación de apenas u$s100. Sin embargo, los especialistas aseguran que son pocos los hombres de negocios que pueden aplicarlas exitosamente


Uno de los hombres más rico del mundo, Warren Buffet, enumeró los 20 principios básicos que posibilitaron gran parte de su éxito. Pero, aunque estas indicaciones para invertir y ganar en la bolsa parecen sencillas a simple vista, los especialistas aseguran que son pocos quienes pueden seguirlos y aplicarlos con éxito.


Buffet es un inversor que hizo su fortuna solamente comprando y vendiendo acciones y que hoy es la persona más influyente del mercado financiero estadounidense.

Este genio de las finanzas compró su primera acción a los once años, aunque dice que se arrepiente de haberlo hecho "tan tarde". A los 14 adquirió una pequeña granja con los ahorros que consiguió repartiendo periódicos y aún vive en la misma casa de tres dormitorios en Omaha, que compró hace 50 años cuando se casó.

Esas fueron parte de sus claves para convertirse en millonario, tal como lo reveló en una reciente entrevista a la CNBC.


----------



## Latigo (5 Ene 2013)

*cartera warren buffet 2003*

WFC	Wells Fargo & Co	2012-09-30	Add	0.53%	$32.85 - $36.1
($34.06)	$ 34.94	3%	Add 2.8%	422,549,545	
DE	Deere & Co	2012-09-30 Buy	0.44%	$73.65 - $82.72
($78.18)	$ 88.67	13%	New holding, 3978767 sh.	3,978,767	
PCP	Precision Castparts ...	2012-09-30 Buy	0.27%	$152.76 - $168.34
($161.32)	$ 191.52	19%	New holding, 1248901 sh.	1,248,901	
IBM	International Busine...	2012-09-30	Add	0.24%	$183.09 - $207.31
($196.84)	$ 193.99	-1%	Add 1.31%	67,517,896	
GM	General Motors Co	2012-09-30	Add	0.15%	$18.79 - $24.77
($21.06)	$ 29.75	41%	Add 50%	15,000,000	
NOV	National Oilwell Var...	2012-09-30	Add	0.14%	$64.78 - $84.81
($74.79)	$ 71.67	-4%	Add 47.36%	4,186,800	
DVA	DaVita Inc	2012-09-30	Add	0.12%	$94.8 - $103.61
($98.19)	$ 109.84	12%	Add 9.65%	10,197,569	
WBC	Wabco Holdings Incor...	2012-09-30 Buy	0.12%	$48.09 - $62.1
($55.45)	$ 65.65	18%	New holding, 1599064 sh.	1,599,064	
MEG	Media General Inc.	2012-09-30 Buy	0.03%	$3.88 - $5.35
($4.71)	$ 4.52	-4%	New holding, 4646220 sh.	4,646,220	
LEE	Lee Enterprises Inc.	2012-09-30	Reduce $1.15 - $1.65
($1.44)	$ 1.17	-19%	Reduce -64.95%	1,130,720	
JNJ	Johnson & Johnson	2012-09-30	Reduce	-0.9%	$67.21 - $69.55
($68.34)	$ 71.55	5%	Reduce -95.24%	492,028	
CVS	CVS Caremark Corp	2012-09-30 Sold Out	-0.33%	$43.99 - $48.59
($46.2)	$ 49.98	8%	Sold Out	0	
DG	Dollar General Corpo...	2012-09-30 Sold Out	-0.24%	$48.54 - $55.58
($51.99)	$ 44.6	-14%	Sold Out	0	
GE	General Electric Co	2012-09-30	Reduce	-0.12%	$19.44 - $22.75
($20.89)	$ 21.2	2%	Reduce -88.24%	588,900	
V	Visa, Inc.	2012-09-30	Reduce	-0.09%	$120.76 - $135.1
($128.64)	$ 156.77	22%	Reduce -25.21%	1,555,459	
UPS	United Parcel Servic...	2012-09-30	Reduce	-0.02%	$71.57 - $80.21
($75.76)	$ 76.55	1%	Reduce -77.32%	59,400	
IR	Ingersoll-Rand PLC	2012-09-30 Sold Out	-0.0012%	$39.5 - $46.92
($43.75)	$ 49.7	14%	Sold Out	0	
PSX	Phillips 66	2012-06-30 Buy	1.2%	$29.07 - $34.18
($31.83)	$ 53.14	67%	New holding, 27163918 sh.	27,163,918	
WFC	Wells Fargo & Co...	2012-06-30	Add	0.75%	$30.04 - $34.32
($32.57)	$ 34.94	7%	Add 4.24%	411,045,245	
IBM	International Busine...	2012-06-30	Add	0.59%	$187.61 - $210.34
($199.23)	$ 193.99	-3%	Add 3.49%	66,645,396	
Real Time Picks are included for Premium Members only!!


----------



## goldbolsa (5 Ene 2013)

Es interesante lo de las cuentas PAMM, yo estoy refrescando mis sistemas de FOREX


----------



## windslegend (5 Ene 2013)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Es interesante lo de las cuentas PAMM, yo estoy refrescando mis sistemas de FOREX



Ya te dije, a mi me llamo bastante la atención y depues de investigar y comparar traders y sus estadísticas e decidí por entrar diversificando y no muy fuerte.
Veremos a ver como termina en el medio/largo plazo... cuando lleve algo más de tiempo abriré un hilo y os colgare evoluciones.


----------



## Latigo (7 Ene 2013)

Creo que se puede ganar dinero en el Forex pero igual que en la Bolsa un 15% anual. Todo los que prometen barbaridades de rentabilidad buscan gente para engañar.


----------



## Latigo (8 Ene 2013)

El timo del FOREX

Existen decenas de "chiringuitos financieros" ofreciendo grandes rentabilidades mensuales, sistemas automáticos de toma de decisiones 24 h, ínfimas comisiones de compra-venta en el "mayor mercado del mundo" ¿Donde está el engaño? 
Para lograr dar credibilidad a la nula reputación que tienen estas sociedades financieras, ofrecen los servicios de entidades financieras medianas que sí tienen todo en regla, éstas están situadas en países fiscalmente opacos donde la actividad delictiva de las primeras es facilmente ocultable, alejados de los pánfilos a quienes han embaucado, que en caso de conflicto han de realizar denuncia en ese país extranjero de diferente idioma y diferente legislación. Por supuesto pasados unos años los chiringuitos cierran y reabren con otro nombre, la misma nula reputación y vuelta a ofrecer servicios de otra entidad de ultramar destacando todas sus virtudes fiscales y de bajas comisiones de operativa. 
La CNMV no da abasto para alertar de todas aquellas entidades sin la documentación oportuna para ofrecer asesoramiento y/o comercializar productos financieros, cada poco suma a la lista unas cuantas firmas más de chiringuitos que crecen como setas, desaparecen y vuelven a aparecer con diferente denominación. 
La estafa FOREX está vinculada al contrato de gestión externa de la inversión, se ofrece falsamente un historial increible de éxistos en los últimos años y se pide una comisión de éxito de entre el 25% y el 35% ... sólo si se consigue ganar... si se pierde no se cobra nada. La falta de conocimiento financiero de la inmensa mayoría de la población ha hecho morder el anzuelo a decenas de miles de estafados. 
Comienza el viaje sin retorno de la ruina del estafado y el enriquecimiento del ladrón de guante blanco... para el caso de "sólo" el 25% de comisión en caso de éxito quien opera las cuentas de los clientes bajo la autorización de los mismos (Limited Power of Attorney) no engaña en que opera de forma automática, por cada $ que "invierte" en una apuesta direccional en una cuenta a su nombre pone 8 $ de sus pánfilos representados en una apuesta de signo contrario. Las apuestas se realizan en vehículos con apalancamiento de forma que la volatilidad es grande siendo dificil no tener grandes ganancias o perdidas. Cuando gana la cuenta del mangante, sus clientes en conjunto perderán 8 veces lo que él ha ganado. Cuando ganan los clientes entregan de comisión la cuarta parte de las ganancias al mangante, el doble de lo que el ha perdido son la apuesta contraria. La posición final en la mayoría de casos de estas apuestas de suma 0 en el largo plazo es el enriquecimiento exacerbado del gestor y la ruina de los estafados a los que se les suele persuadir para que ingresen más para compensar mejor la racha negativa vivida con la positiva que vendrá y si no cuentan con más dinero y cumplen con el perfil comercial se les anima a que trabajen con buenas comisiones a colocar el producto entre sus amistades.


----------



## Latigo (8 Ene 2013)

*Cómo Reconocer Estafas en Forex?*

Con el avance de las tecnologías también han avanzado las formas de estafar a los usuarios, por ejemplo las estafas que hace varios años se realizaban por correo o por teléfono ahora también las ejecutan utilizando el internet.

Las inversiones online y los negocios por internet han aumentado drásticamente en los últimos años y cada día es más fácil para los consumidores realizar cualquier tipo de transacción. Sin embargo, los estafadores también han reconocido el potencial del internet para aprovecharse de personas inocentes, ya que no existen leyes que protejan a los consumidores por internet, según el país y este es otro motivo más del que se aprovechan los estafadores.

Si usted está pensando en invertir dinero en el mercado Forex por primera vez, es necesario que primero se informe sobre la seguridad de la empresa o broker al que va a confiar su dinero. Debe aprender a identificar posibles estafas y conocer sobre las estafas que son más populares en el medio, ya que lamentablemente existen personas inescrupulosas que aprovechan la web y la fama que ha obtenido el mercado de Forex para aprovecharse de los interesados.

El mercado Forex es tan libre y regulado distintamente de acuerdo a cada país, que se presta para estafar a los inversores. Prueba de ello es el gran número de estafas millonarias que se han identificado y denunciado.

Estafas más populares en Forex:

· Estafa Común:

Es aquella en donde una empresa “X” se hace pasar por una empresa de inversión seria, enviándole información sobre el mercado Forex para que la víctima abra una cuenta. Después de algún tiempo si la persona decide invertir con una cuenta real, por unos meses observará sus ganancias en los estados de cuenta, pero al momento de que el operador quiere retirar ganancias, le ponen escusas y nunca se las devuelven.

· Estafas por “Esquemas Ponzi”:

Es un tipo de estafa que consiste en encubrir la inversión. Es decir que no existe una inversión real del usuario, ocultando el dinero y pagando las rentabilidades prometidas con el dinero de los inversionistas nuevos, pero al final los estafadores se dan a la fuga. Trabajan bajo el sistema multinivel y se hacen pasar por empresas serias ofreciendo ganancias altas, de hasta un 400% mensual. Este sistema de estafa, se ha convertido en el más grande de todos los tiempos, con pérdidas de 50 mil millones de dólares a nivel mundial.

La crisis económica mundial, ha provocado que muchas personas busquen en la web, soluciones para sus problemas financieros. Muchos encuentran varias alternativas de hacer dinero rápido y es por eso que lamentablemente muchas son estafadas. Para operar en el mercado Forex usted lo puede hacer operando su propia cuenta o utilizando una empresa intermediaria que le opere el dinero en el mercado. En ambas formas usted debe de estar seguro de que sea una empresa o bróker confiable.

Una alternativa viable por ejemplo, radica en utilizar los llamados sistemas de señales pagando una mensualidad. Esta consiste en que un operador experimentado le da señales de compra o venta, para que usted opere con su propio capital en su propia cuenta. Un ejemplo de este servicio es: Servicio de Señales de Forex | Señales de Forex

Para realizar cualquier inversión, le recomendamos que examine el historial y antecedentes del bróker o empresa. Aunque usted puede elegir cualquier bróker en varios países, debe asegurarse de que estén establecidos legalmente. Por ejemplo: en los Estados Unidos, los brokers deben de estar registrados con la CFTC, que significa por sus siglas en ingles (Commodities Futures Trading Commission – Comisión de Comercio a Plazo Fijo de Bienes) ó ser miembros de la NFA (National Futures Association – Asociación Nacional de Futuros). En Europa, si es por España deben ser miembros de CNMV, Comisión Nacional del Mercado de valores, en el Reino Unido es la (FSA) Financial Services Authority, el ente regulador bursátil. El operador puede investigar en la página web de cada ente, en donde incluso puede encontrar los números de teléfono para llamar y resolver dudas.

También puede verificar con una Oficina de Protección al Consumidor dependiendo de su país de origen y de las leyes cibernéticas del mismo. Esto es una herramienta clave que le servirá a identificar una posible estafa.

Aquí están algunos de los factores que usted puede tomar en cuenta para no ser víctima de una estafa en el Forex:

1. Dude de la seguridad de la empresa, cuando no tienen o no quieren revelar antecedentes.

2. Dude de la seguridad de la empresa, cuando le ofrezcan rendimientos demasiado altos en cortos períodos de tiempo.

3. Dude de la seguridad de la empresa, cuando le ofrezcan los rendimientos a cambio de que tenga que mantener su inversión con ellos determinado tiempo. En Forex, a diferencia de fondos de largo plazo, no existe una razón para esto.

4. Dude de la seguridad de la empresa cuando la información que ofrecen esta oculta o no quieren revelar datos importantes.

También es necesario que usted:

· Se informe bien sobre el tema antes de hacer una inversión o de empezar a operar.

· Lea los foros e identifique si otras personas no han sido estafadas en el mismo lugar. Un excelente sitio para ver opiniones de otros miembros referente a brokers es: Bienvenid@ a CursosDeForex

· Nunca crea que a usted jamás le pasara algo así, porque puede llevarse una sorpresa y sea precavido.

· No se deje impresionar con expectativas de grandes ganancias, ni mucho menos con aquellos que le afirman que se volverá rico de la noche a la mañana, recuerde que ser un operador de Forex, lleva tiempo y requiere de mucha educación.

· No se quede con dudas y hagas las preguntas que sean necesarias, es mejor estar bien informado que invertir con dudas.

· Haga la transacción directamente a la empresa de Forex o al banco donde se apertura la cuenta y nunca haga la transacción a la compañía administradora.

· Ponga atención en el tiempo que tiene para retirar su dinero. Enfóquese en los programas sin períodos de bloqueo o “lock-up periods” que le permitan retirar fondos en cualquier momento sin penalidad ninguna.

· Confirme la fidelidad de los estados de cuenta para comprobar rendimientos al momento de haber realizado una inversión.

No olvide que incluso operadores muy experimentados pueden caer en una estafa. En la universidad de Forex le guiamos para que usted sea un operador exitoso y opere su propio capital.


----------



## djun (8 Ene 2013)

Latigo,

¿Piensas que las cuentas PAMM, son todas una estafa? ¿No habrá ninguna buena?

Me refiero a las de este enlace por ejemplo: 
The PAMM Account Ratings

o éste: 
sistemas automáticos de trading-sistemas de trading-sistemas automáticos-sistemas automáticos de trading de futuros y forex-sistemas automáticos trading

Supongo que algunos brokers y algunos traders-gestores serán serios ¿no?
Lo difícil será saber que sistemas son mas fiables. Que el DrawDown no sea muy elevado, que lleven bastante tiempo operando, etc.


----------



## Latigo (8 Ene 2013)

No las cuentas PAMM son reales. El problema es que 2 o 3 meses no es suficiente para medir los resultados. Lo normal como mínimo son 6 meses. Además al estar tan apalancadas una mala operación te arruinan.


----------



## papaestado (9 Ene 2013)

Latigo ¿Cómo has puesto ese logo de tu cartera?


----------



## Latigo (9 Ene 2013)

Papaestado en tú página web hay un código que es copiar y pegar en tu firma. Un Saludo.


----------



## musu19 (9 Ene 2013)

yo tambien lo tengo puesto!!!!

voy por un 75%


----------



## Latigo (9 Ene 2013)

Más bien 78,52% :: que envidia


----------



## papaestado (10 Ene 2013)

BurbujaMusu eres el mejor de todos. ¿Cómo lo has hecho?

Un abrazo


----------



## musu19 (10 Ene 2013)

papaestado dijo:


> BurbujaMusu eres el mejor de todos. ¿Cómo lo has hecho?
> 
> Un abrazo



Pues supongo que acertar cuando comprar y cuando vender... y metrovacesa ayudo también, pero ya estaba arriba antes de ella....

mi duda ahora es QUE HACER!!!!!! llevo enero sin movimiento por que no se por donde tirar... tengo una intuición bancaria, pero tengo miedo a ::


----------



## Latigo (10 Ene 2013)

Pues si te va bien no lo toques.


----------



## papaestado (11 Ene 2013)

*Bankia ofrece seguridad extra a sus sucursales para evitar altercados por las preferentes*

Las diferentes direcciones territoriales de Bankia han ofrecido seguridad extra a sus sucursales para evitar altercados como los que se han producido en las últimas semanas por las protestas por la comercialización de las preferentes. Fuentes de la entidad han señalado que no se está haciendo nada que no se haga en el sector cuando “hay problemas”.


----------



## musu19 (11 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Pues si te va bien no lo toques.



Pues si la he tocado, y he tirado por los USA!!! e inditex... se que pa inditex es un pelin tarde, pero creo que subiran mas, ya la tenia en cartera....

seguiremos informando! :XX:


----------



## Latigo (12 Ene 2013)

Seguiremos al mejor de Bolsia


----------



## Latigo (13 Ene 2013)

Las 23 carteras del consenso: Detalles que marcarán la nueva temporada
1. Apuesta por los pesos pesados del Ibex. Compañías como Telefónica, Repsol y los dos grandes bancos se sitúan entre los preferidos de las firmas de análisis. Entre los valores de mayor tamaño sólo cede terreno Inditex, que podría estar cerca de su zona de máximos, según los expertos, tras revalorizarse un 66,72% en 2012.
2. Las constructoras internacionales ganan brillo. Las dos constructoras con mayor diversificación geográfica del parqué, Ferrovial y OHL, se sitúan en el top 10 de la cartera de consenso. Ambas cuentan con un nivel de endeudamiento bastante ajustado y sus proyectos internacionales dan visibilidad a la cuenta de resultados.
3. Sesgo defensivo, pero con un toque de riesgo. Predomina el enfoque en valores con escasa exposición al ciclo, como Dia y Ebro, pero a la vista de la relajación en la prima de riesgo y las mejores perspectivas bursátiles los analistas comienzan a incrementar el riesgo en las carteras, elevando el peso de la banca mediana. Popular se sitúa así entre los valores favoritos para 2013.


----------



## Rhah (13 Ene 2013)

Bueno, yo todo lo que toco se convierte en rojo jejejejejeje, aun así no me va mal, tambien estoy apostando fuerte por los amigos americanos, pese a que me consta que estan en máximos, y por eso he hecho una selección de empresas para vender a medio excepto desastre, pero conste que intentare pillar a Burbujamusu (tengo mucha fe xD). Un abrazo para todos los bolsieros.


----------



## Latigo (13 Ene 2013)

Rhah eres muy bueno. El IBEX ha subido mucho y es buena estrategia ir a otros países para diversificar.


----------



## musu19 (13 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Rhah eres muy bueno. El IBEX ha subido mucho y es buena estrategia ir a otros países para diversificar.



casi todo mi cartera siempre es ibex.... aunque ahora apunte a los usa!!!


----------



## Latigo (14 Ene 2013)

*Warren Buffett compra por 600 millones la cartera de seguros de vida de Caixabank*

Berkshire Hathaway, el fondo de inversión que dirige la tercera persona más rica del mundo, Warren Buffett, pagará 600 millones de euros por la cartera de seguros de vida de CaixaBank, según informa hoy el diario estadounidense 'The Wall Street Journal'. De acuerdo a fuentes de CaixaBank citadas por el rotativo, la operación supondrá unas ganancias de 524 millones se euros para el banco español. Esa cantidad se dedicará a reforzar la base de capital de CaixaBank.

Según el Journal, CaixaBank llevaba buscando compradores para su cartera de seguros de vida desde el final del verano. El objetivo del banco era hacer algo similar a la operación llevada a cabo por el Santander en julio, cuando transfirió su cartera de seguros de vida en España y Portugal a Deutsche Bank por 490 millones de euros.

CaixaBank seguirá gestionando las pólizas, mientras que Berkshire percibirá los pagos de éstas. Junto con las pólizas, el fondo de Buffett adquiere los activos que las respaldan, que son fundamentalmente Letras del Tesoro. El 'oráculo de Omaha', que es como se conoce a Buffett -un apelativo que obedece al hecho de que es probablemente el inversor de más éxito del siglo XX- se asegura así un flujo de capital constante que puede destinar a otras operaciones. La inmensa experiencia de Berkshire en el uso de derivados financieros, además, le permite reducir el riesgo de la operación.

Buffett es el tercer hombre más rico del mundo, con un patrimonio estimado en 29.000 millones de euros. Sería el número uno si no hubiera donado otros 29.000 a diversas causas a lo largo de toda su vida. A sus 81 años, el multimillonario, íntimo amigo de Bill Gates y Arnold Schwarzenegger, demócrata, defensor del aborto y de las subidas del impuesto sobre la renta a los ciudadanos más ricos, aún no ha designado un sucesor, a pesar de que tiene cáncer de próstata.


----------



## Latigo (15 Ene 2013)

El oráculo de Omaha lanza un órdago en el sector de las energías renovables y, más en concreto, en el fotovoltaico. MidAmerican Solar, propiedad del multimillonario Warren Buffett, anunció en un comunicado la compra de dos proyectos a SunPower, controlada en un 60% por la francesa Total, ubicados en Los Angeles y Kern (en California, EE.UU.). La suma de la potencia de ambas instalaciones (579 megavatios) representa «el mayor proyecto de producción de energía fotovoltaica autorizado en el mundo», según recalcó la propia empresa.

La planta, que recibirá el nombre de «Antelope Valley Solar Projects», comenzará a construirse en el primer trimestres de este año y finalizará a finales de 2015. La instalación, que tiene un importe de 2.500 millones de dólares (1.900 millones de euros), abastecerá a uno de los principales suministradores de electricidad en este estado, Southern California Edison.

«El proyecto de Antelope Valley supone un hito en el sector energético», explicó el presidente de SunPower, Howard Wenger.

Impacto medioambiental
SunPower, que ya desarrollaba estos proyectos en un área de cerca de 1.300 hectáreas, será la encargada de la construcción del proyecto, así como de la ingeniería y el equipamiento. A cambio, tendrá derecho de explotación y se asegurará el mantenimiento durante varios años. La agencia estadounidense de protección medioambiental calcula que esta instalación podrá evitar la emisión de 775.000 toneladas de dióxido de carbono al año, el equivalente a tres millones de vehículos durante los 20 años que permanecerá en funcionamiento. MidAmerican Renewables, por su parte, cuantifica que se crearán 650 puestos de trabajo durante la fase de construcción.

«Antelope Valley Solar Projects» empleará una tecnología que permite mejorar la eficiencia y minizar las dimensiones de este tipo de plantas, gracias un sistema de seguimiento del recorrido del sol que mejora la captura de energía en un 25%, según la compañía.


----------



## Latigo (16 Ene 2013)

¿Es posible ser millonario con Forex?
por car2707 » 26 Sep 2009, 21:23

Hola amigo, como va?, estoy muy interesado en este mercado y aun mas el pensar que se puede conseguir altas rentabilidades, es cierto que con disciplina, una buena estrategia y la posibilidad de ganar pips con mucha paciencia se puede llegar a ser millonario con el forex?

Ademas de esto me entro la duda porque segun entiendo uno como trader individual compite contra el broker quien es en ultimas quien le pagara a uno en caso de que uno gane, entonces si puede uno confiar en que si uno le va bien y llegue a retirar un millon de dolares el broker si responda "en mi caso es fxcm"?


----------



## musu19 (16 Ene 2013)

por tocar mi cartera y "mal invertir" en usa e inditex perdi ya un 4%.... :__(


----------



## Latigo (18 Ene 2013)

Yo llevo casi un 15%

18/10/2012	1,000	ABG.MC -0.52%	2.92€	2.30€	2,300€	-21.33%	2.01%
18/10/2012	100	ALO.PA -0.79%	28.42€	32.00€	3,200€	12.60%	2.79%
18/10/2012	20,000	ALU.PA -0.55%	0.81€	1.27€	25,320€	56.08%	22.11%
18/10/2012	1,200	KN.PA 0.28%	2.71€	2.92€	3,499€	7.48%	3.06%
18/10/2012	180	LIN.DE 0.00%	134.73€	132.55€	23,859€	-1.62%	20.83%
18/10/2012	200	SAP.DE 0.38%	54.92€	58.35€	11,670€	6.25%	10.19%
18/10/2012	700	VOD.L 0.01%	£1.76	£1.62	£1,360	-7.76%	1.19%
18/10/2012	168	VOW3.DE 0.06%	148.70€	178.50€	29,988€	20.04%	26.18%
18/10/2012	13,332	Liquidez 0.00%	1.00€	1.00€	13,332€	0.00%	11.64%
EUR/USD: 1.3300 GBP/EUR: 1.2000	Valor Cartera:	$152,321	114,527€	100%


----------



## Latigo (19 Ene 2013)

Menudo suida burbuja 2016 22.45% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbuja2016 en Bolsia.com


----------



## Latigo (22 Ene 2013)

He comprado 500 acciones de Ferrovial para mañana a la apertura


----------



## Latigo (24 Ene 2013)

Mi cartera ya tiene un 17% de rentabilidad

16.69% de rentabilidad, cartera Latigo en Bolsia.com


----------



## musu19 (24 Ene 2013)

82.55, vamos subiendo, la Seda y los Usa responden bien!


----------



## Latigo (24 Ene 2013)

Dentro del poco te veo en el 100% de rentabilidad.


----------



## musu19 (24 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Dentro del poco te veo en el 100% de rentabilidad.



No lo creo... pero creo tener un pelotazo a lo metrovacesa :o :o

espero informar pronto!


----------



## Latigo (25 Ene 2013)

El Ibex sube alrededor del 0,5% y alcanza los 8.700 puntos por la mínima, nivel que no obstante le cuesta superar. La importante mejora en el mercado de deuda ayuda mucho al selectivo. El bono a diez años está en el 5,13% y la prima de riesgo en 357 puntos, aunque hoy ha habido un ajuste técnico que ha elevado artificialmente estos niveles. 

Lo más inmediato es que el El BCE ha anunciado ahora mismo que los bancos europeos van a devolver 137.000 millones de los préstamos LTRO, cuando el mercado esperaba alrededor de 100.000 millones. "Esto puede ser tomado como una mayor relajación de todo el sistema, lo que es bueno para el mercado de deuda y para los activos de riesgo", apunta el analista de Serenity Markets José Luis Cárpatos. 

Acaba de hablar el presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, en el foro de Davos. En su mensaje, ha movilizado a los líderes mundiales pare reactivar la economía real. También ha pronosticado una mejora a partir de la segunda mitad de este año. La mala noticia ha llegado en Reino Unido, donde la economía se contrajo un 0,3% y enfila la triple recesión. 

Confusión en la apertura

El Ibex ha comenzado la sesión con recortes moderados que rápidamente han dado paso a una evolución plana y sin apenas cambios para el selectivo. El mercado está realmente muy confuso y sin rumbo fijo ante la disparidad de noticias que se agolpan en las mesas de operaciones. 

A los malos resultados de Apple hay que sumar las flojas previsiones de negocio que ha dado Samsung, lo que augura un día complicado para las tecnológicas. Aun así, la firma coreana ha dado beneficios récord. Pero el Nikkei, pese a todo, se ha disparado un 2%. En todo caso, si el Ibex está ganando el 0,2 es al indicador de confianza en Alemania del Instituto IFO, que ha salido en 104,2 puntos cuando se esperaban 103 puntos. 

"La sesión vuelve a ser desconcertante y el mercado está realmente difícil para entender lo que hace. No sabemos muy bien hacia dónde vamos a ir", apunta el analista de Serenity Markets, José Luis Cárpatos, en su video crónica de apertura. Desde luego, el desplome de Apple es un factor muy negativo. Ayer se dejó un 12% y bajó hasta los 450 dólares, perdiendo todos los soportes y la directriz alcista que traía desde 2009. Pero curiosamente, no pareció afectar mucho a Wall Street.

La cuestión es que el S&P 500 llegó a los 1.500 puntos, un nivel que no tocaba desde 2007, antes de que empezara la crisis de las hipotecas 'subprime'. El avance del parqué estadounidense instaló a los operadores en un cierto optimismo, pero esta cota es muy psicológica y seguramente harán falta varios intentos muy serios para derribarla.

Para rematar la confusión, el Nikkei japonés ha subido esta madrugada un 2% y no ha descontado ni las malas previsiones de Samsung ni el batacazo de Apple. Comenta Cárpatos que ha salido un dato muy malo de precios, que sigue mostrando que Japón sigue en la lógica de la deflación. Pero da esperanzas de que el Banco nipón sea aún más agresivo. "Es la lógica difusa de los mercados", apostilla el analista.

Para la sesión de hoy es de esperar que los selectivos se muevan sin rumbo en medio de todas estas dudas. Pero hay un dato trascendental que el mercado tendrá muy en cuenta, las cifras sobre los repagos de los préstamos que hizo por los LTRO. "Es muy importante para las manos fuertes y se espera una cifra de 100.000 millones de euros" apunta Cárpatos. Por debajo podría considerarse que los bancos están menos solventes de lo que se espera. No está muy claro cómo reaccionaría el mercado. Si fuera muy alta incluso se la puede tomar mal. Las bolsas podrían bajar en ambos casos, tanto si es muy alta como si es muy baja.

Dentro del Ibex, quien peor lo pasa es Bankinter, que se deja el 2% después de que Credit Agricole haya vendido el 5,2% de la entidad. Entre los más bajistas también están Arcelormittal (-1,5%) y ACS, que se deja alrededor del 0,5%. Por arriba, quienes suben un 1% son IAG, Indra, Repsol y Ferrovial. En el resto de Europa, el Cas suma el 0,3% y el Ftse está plano pero el Dax se dispara un 0,9%. En el mercado de deuda, la prima de riesgo está en 364 puntos pero no es porque empeore la percepción de España sino porque ha cambiado el bono de referencia para su cálculo.


----------



## Rexter (25 Ene 2013)

¿Bolsia es el mejor simulador de bolsa? es que estoy interesado en usar un simulador pero hay tropecientosmil.


----------



## Latigo (25 Ene 2013)

El mejor no lo creo porque tiene algunos fallos que el webmaster intenta solucionar, lo mejor es que es muy simple buscar un valor y a comprar y vender.

Además hay buen rollo, paga premios (el año pasado pago 2000 y pico euros y este año casi 4000).


----------



## musu19 (25 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> ¿Bolsia es el mejor simulador de bolsa? es que estoy interesado en usar un simulador pero hay tropecientosmil.



Es fácil para comenzar y te quedas por el trato.. como en el anuncio del Jesús Vázquez, pero aquí es cierto!


----------



## Rexter (25 Ene 2013)

Ya me he hecho cuenta, he entrado fuerte en Tubacex, Johnson and Johnson y en repsol.
Lo peor es una caída del 2% en Mattel, pero es el primer día.
Por ahora tiene muy buena pinta el funcionamiento, solo permite posiciones largas y ni CFDs ni materias primas ni forex. Lo único que a lo mejor me interesaba un poco más son las materias primas, pero puedo pasar sin ellas.


----------



## musu19 (25 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Ya me he hecho cuenta, he entrado fuerte en Tubacex, Johnson and Johnson y en repsol.
> Lo peor es una caída del 2% en Mattel, pero es el primer día.
> Por ahora tiene muy buena pinta el funcionamiento, solo permite posiciones largas y ni CFDs ni materias primas ni forex. Lo único que a lo mejor me interesaba un poco más son las materias primas, pero puedo pasar sin ellas.



Estan trabajando en implantar todas esas cosas_!


----------



## juancho (26 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Ya me he hecho cuenta, he entrado fuerte en Tubacex, Johnson and Johnson y en repsol.
> Lo peor es una caída del 2% en Mattel, pero es el primer día.
> Por ahora tiene muy buena pinta el funcionamiento, solo permite posiciones largas y ni CFDs ni materias primas ni forex. Lo único que a lo mejor me interesaba un poco más son las materias primas, pero puedo pasar sin ellas.



Vete a la bolsavirtual.com.

Allí puedes operar con CFD´s,indices,materias primas,divisas,acciones,etc...

Bolsia es para ir lentamente analizando valores y añadiendolos a la cartera.

Labolsa virtual es mas para ejpeculadores con tolerancia a los infartos .


----------



## Rexter (26 Ene 2013)

juancho dijo:


> Vete a la bolsavirtual.com.
> 
> Allí puedes operar con CFD´s,indices,materias primas,divisas,acciones,etc...
> 
> ...



también me he hecho una cuenta allí, pero un poco menos real, porque también intento especular por diversión.
Lo que no me gusta tanto es la forma de ver los beneficios ya que no veo forma de ver el peso de cada valor en mi cartera ni los beneficios de una forma tan cómoda como en bolsia.


----------



## juancho (26 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> también me he hecho una cuenta allí, pero un poco menos real, porque también intento especular por diversión.
> Lo que no me gusta tanto es la forma de ver los beneficios ya que no veo forma de ver el peso de cada valor en mi cartera ni los beneficios de una forma tan cómoda como en bolsia.



A mi tambien me pasa lo mismo.

Pero una de las cosas buenas que tiene es ver como te apuñalan las comisiones ::


----------



## Latigo (26 Ene 2013)

Bolsia según pone en el foro es hacer una especia de fondo de inversión con las mejores carteras. por eso es más para invertir que especular


----------



## Jon Ander (26 Ene 2013)

Como mis conocimientos son minimos mis preguntas son muy basicas:

Como aprendo a invertir?

Recomiendenme algun libro o enlaces please.


----------



## Rexter (26 Ene 2013)

Jon Ander dijo:


> Como mis conocimientos son minimos mis preguntas son muy basicas:
> 
> Como aprendo a invertir?
> 
> Recomiendenme algun libro o enlaces please.



Un libro que se recomienda mucho es "El inversor inteligente" de Benjamin Graham, es un libro con prólogo me parece que de warren buffet y lo recomienda personalmente. Es un libro sobre inversión así que no vas a encontrar ni análisis técnico ni especulación ni intradía ni nada. Sino que te enseña a buscar valores solidos e interpretar indicadores como el PER.
Aparte de libros es bueno entrar en foros y páginas especializadas en inversión, como la sección de inversiones de burbuja u otras páginas como puede ser Rankia.
Para completar el aprender hazte una cartera virtual y trata de manejarla como si fuese tuya, pero es casi imposible ya que muchas veces se hacen operaciones a la ligera que probablemente con dinero real nunca harías.


----------



## Jon Ander (26 Ene 2013)

muy agradecido alvarexter


----------



## Latigo (27 Ene 2013)

Hay muchos libros sencillos, te recomiendo que vayas a casa del libro y te compres el mas delgado de analisis tecnico, en todos ponen lo mismo


----------



## Rexter (27 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Hay muchos libros sencillos, te recomiendo que vayas a casa del libro y te compres el mas delgado de analisis tecnico, en todos ponen lo mismo



A mí lo del análisis técnico se me hace tan complicado que paso de él. Traté de leerme un libro y acabé de triángulos de la muerte, resistencias, falsos suelos, dobles pies, etc. hasta los mismísimos.
Pero a quien le guste sí me parece una buena opción, pero hay que dedicarle un seguimiento más continuado al ser análisis más cortoplacistas que el fundamental.
¿Tú inviertes por tecnico?


----------



## Latigo (28 Ene 2013)

Lo primero que hago es analizar la empresa y una vez me gusta veo el técnico (si la acción no para de caer no entro) y cuando hay un suelo y me justa la compro. Me gustan valores con dividendos y sean seguros.


----------



## racional (28 Ene 2013)

Todo esto es suerte, yo partipo tambien y elegi varias acciones al azar y 3 con rentabilidad superior al 40%, luego te pones a hacer esto con dinero real y no aciertas una.


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Ene 2013)

La Bolsa en el corto plazo es más suerte que otra cosa. Las mejores carteras de Bolsia es de gente que las hicieron y se olvidaron


----------



## Latigo (29 Ene 2013)

Es fundamental seguir una estrategia que explique tus decisiones de inversión. PER bajo o altos dividendos por ejemplo.


----------



## Latigo (30 Ene 2013)

Un mal dia. Mi cartera pierde casi un 2% hoy


----------



## Stopford (31 Ene 2013)

racional dijo:


> Todo esto es suerte, yo partipo tambien y elegi varias acciones al azar y 3 con rentabilidad superior al 40%, luego te pones a hacer esto con dinero real y no aciertas una.



Yo sin embargo si tengo en cartera algunas de las acciones que tengo en bolsia y he hecho en real operaciones parecidas. De hecho deliran tengo operaciones que no puedo copiar en bolsia, pase que no pueda todas las acciones de usa o italianas pero al menos poder comprar todo el continuo...


----------



## Rexter (31 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Un mal dia. Mi cartera pierde casi un 2% hoy



La mía un uno coma algo, he cerrado un par de valores del IBEX para ver si esto sigue cayendo, por ahora mantengo un 1% de pérdidas que no son más debido a que tengo el 20% de mi cartera en JNJ y esa no ha caido.
Espero que haya corrección del IBEX para entrar más bajo.


----------



## musu19 (31 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> La mía un uno coma algo, he cerrado un par de valores del IBEX para ver si esto sigue cayendo, por ahora mantengo un 1% de pérdidas que no son más debido a que tengo el 20% de mi cartera en JNJ y esa no ha caido.
> Espero que haya corrección del IBEX para entrar más bajo.



Yo esta semana perdi 6% sobre todo por comprar dia y la bajada de inditex!!!


----------



## Latigo (1 Feb 2013)

Estamos en una situación complicada


----------



## musu19 (1 Feb 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Estamos en una situación complicada



Febrero sera un buen mes...




...para alguien! ::


----------



## Latigo (3 Feb 2013)

Creo que viene una corrección de un 10% eso va a hacer que muchas carteras pierdan hasta un 15%


----------



## Latigo (4 Feb 2013)

La corrección ya está aquí

Ya tenemos la corrección aquí.


----------



## Latigo (5 Feb 2013)

UBS perdió el año pasado 2.511 millones de francos suizos (2.025 millones de euros), frente al beneficio de 4.138 millones de francos suizos (3.337 millones de euros) del año anterior, debido a las cargas extraordinarias por la reestructuración de la entidad, los ajustes de deuda y el coste para resolver la investigación por la manipulación del Libor.


----------



## Latigo (6 Feb 2013)

Un fondo de EE UU demanda a YPF por no informar de los riesgos de nacionalización
El fondo de pensiones del Estado de Michigan Monroe County Employees Retirement System ha presentado una demanda contra YPF al considerar que no informó convenientemente de los riesgos de nacionalización de la compañía durante un proceso de venta de acciones en marzo de 2011.

Europa Press
Miércoles, 6 de Febrero de 2013 - 17:10 h.
El fondo no adquirió los títulos, 580 en total, en esta operación, sino que lo hizo posteriormente en el mercado, entre el 8 de abril y el 8 de julio. Las acciones las compró a precios de entre 42,9 dólares y 46,6 dólares.

Su demanda, presentada ante la Corte Federal de Manhattan y de la que se hace eco el diario argentino "El Cronista", también amplía la nómina de denunciados a varios bancos participantes en la venta de acciones y a los miembros del consejo de administración de YPF en aquel momento.

Según el fondo, la compañía argentina "falseó y omitió información relevante" en aquella operación, realizada en la Bolsa de Nueva York, y omitió los riesgos de nacionalización por parte del Gobierno argentino.

Estos riesgos, señala, se acrecentaron al no prosperar los intentos de elevar adecuadamente la producción de petróleo y gas en Argentina. Además, los demandantes dicen que YPF no informó de que estaba incumpliendo sus contratos de concesión con varias provincias del país.

El documento, de 19 páginas, también denuncia a los bancos encargados de la operación de oferta inicial de acciones, entre los que figuran entidades como Morgan Stanley, Goldman Sachs y Credit Suisse.

Junto a esto, denuncia a los dieciséis miembros del consejo de administración en aquel momento, entre los que figura el presidente de Repsol, Antonio Brufau; los representantes del Grupo Petersen, Enrique Eskenazi y Sebastián Eskenazi, y los designados por el Estado argentino.


----------



## Latigo (6 Feb 2013)

El report de la cartera que gano un IPAD3:

http://www.bolsia.com/reports/bolsiaportfolio-34860.pdf


----------



## Latigo (8 Feb 2013)

Hay un post de la competicion entre noelia y burbujamusu

Conseguirá Noelia73it alcanzar a Burbujamusu - Page 2


----------



## Latigo (9 Feb 2013)

Mi estrategia es centrarme en Bolsa USA, Europa tiene poco recorrido


----------



## musu19 (10 Feb 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Hay un post de la competicion entre noelia y burbujamusu
> 
> Conseguirá Noelia73it alcanzar a Burbujamusu - Page 2



Pasen y voten!!!!


----------



## Latigo (10 Feb 2013)

Lo estoy siguiendo ya es difícil que te gane en el corto plazo je,je...


----------



## musu19 (10 Feb 2013)

Espero ponerselo dificil a ello y todos los demas.

Aun asi, estamos preparando las nuevas tablas de las acciones de febrero 2013


----------



## yokese20 (10 Feb 2013)

Para invertir en una o otra accion en que os fijais? 
Usais el analisis fundamental o el tecnico?


----------



## Latigo (10 Feb 2013)

Pues yo más en técnico, también me copio de otras carteras


----------



## musu19 (10 Feb 2013)

una mezcla de ambas, despues algo de pruebas y el metedo musu sobre todo!


----------



## Latigo (13 Feb 2013)

Burbujamusu Arrasando!!!!! una diferencia del 12% sobre el siguidor

81.4% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com


----------



## musu19 (13 Feb 2013)

y votad por mi en burbujamusu arrasa en bolsia ¿o no?


----------



## Latigo (15 Feb 2013)

Pues las encuestas y tu cartera por ahora BurbujaMusu es el mejor

Conseguirá Noelia73it alcanzar a Burbujamusu


----------



## musu19 (15 Feb 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Pues las encuestas y tu cartera por ahora BurbujaMusu es el mejor
> 
> Conseguirá Noelia73it alcanzar a Burbujamusu



Sacando 12 puntos al segundo y casi 20 al tercero... sobrepasando el 80% de rentabilidad total


----------



## Latigo (17 Feb 2013)

Está bien el pique... Yo creo que tardaré en entrar por no decir ser imposible


----------



## Latigo (18 Feb 2013)

La inversión en Bolsa depende de el momento cuando entres, entrar en un mercado bajista te lleva a la ruina y olvidarse de la bolsa


----------



## Latigo (21 Feb 2013)

La primera corrección la tenemos aquui

11.49% de rentabilidad, cartera Latigo en Bolsia.com


----------



## musu19 (22 Feb 2013)

Yo estoy cada dia mas rojo....



Hoy comienzo a utilizar el Forex XDD


----------



## goldbolsa (23 Feb 2013)

Si estoy poniendo un simulador forex... está en versión de prueba:

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## Latigo (25 Feb 2013)

Creo que va a haber una corrección en USA


----------



## Latigo (27 Feb 2013)

La Bolsa está muy complicada he perdido un 3% este mes.


----------



## Maravedi (27 Feb 2013)

Con lo bien que iba por el 5%


----------



## musu19 (27 Feb 2013)

yo voy de 1º con un 79%....


...pero no miréis como voy en Forex... perdí 666lereles


----------



## Latigo (28 Feb 2013)

Eres el mejor y manteniendo las distancias :



musu19 dijo:


> yo voy de 1º con un 79%....
> 
> 
> ...pero no miréis como voy en Forex... perdí 666lereles


----------



## musu19 (28 Feb 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Eres el mejor y manteniendo las distancias :



GRACIAS!....


ahora estoy aguantando el tiron, ha sido una semana dura!


PD: necesito ayuda en Forex (por ejemplo un boton de reset xD)


----------



## Latigo (2 Mar 2013)

El FOREX es muy complicado solo hay que ver las rentabilidades

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## Coy0teBET (2 Mar 2013)

No hay problema, con hacer justo lo contrario que musu te forras . Por cierto hay alguna forma de seguir a musu con su cartera de bolsa y conseguir la misma rentabilidad que él aunque sea con una pequeña inversión?


----------



## musu19 (2 Mar 2013)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> No hay problema, con hacer justo lo contrario que musu te forras . Por cierto hay alguna forma de seguir a musu con su cartera de bolsa y conseguir la misma rentabilidad que él aunque sea con una pequeña inversión?



Te conozco??? por que ese nick con 0 en vez de O me suena de algun sitio??


por otro lado, en un futuro en bolsia podras seguir las carteras!


----------



## Coy0teBET (3 Mar 2013)

Lo mismo te suena de otros foros, normalmente me registro con el nick Coy0te en los foros que me interesan, coy0teBET lo usaba en las casas de apuestas cuando estaba metido de lleno en el mundillo de las apuestas hasta que lo jodieron con la ley del juego. Me interesa cualquier método para sacarle algo de rentabilidad a los ahorrillos, por eso me ves por aquí.


----------



## Latigo (3 Mar 2013)

El problema de la Bolsa es que se necesita más dinero para replicarlas.


----------



## Latigo (4 Mar 2013)

Este mes tiene pinta de ser muy complicado.


----------



## musu19 (4 Mar 2013)

El rojo esta presente... mes dificil!


----------



## musu19 (5 Mar 2013)

Hoy a sido un buen dia, tan bueno que he puesto el mes en verde... un 2.21% he subido... tirando de alguna accion usa!


----------



## Latigo (6 Mar 2013)

Creo que tenemos burbujamusu para rato en Bolsia en la primera posición


----------



## musu19 (6 Mar 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Creo que tenemos burbujamusu para rato en Bolsia en la primera posición



en bolsia --->:
en forez ---->::


----------



## Rexter (6 Mar 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> en bolsia --->:
> en forez ---->::



Pero aquí lo que cuenta es la bolsa.
El forex no es más que un timaviejas (supongo que solo lo digo porque no gano ni a tiros)


----------



## musu19 (6 Mar 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> Pero aquí lo que cuenta es la bolsa.
> El forex no es más que un timaviejas (supongo que solo lo digo porque no gano ni a tiros)



Por lo que yo experimento me parece apostar en un casino!


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Mar 2013)

racional dijo:


> Todo esto es suerte, yo partipo tambien y elegi varias acciones al azar y 3 con rentabilidad superior al 40%, luego te pones a hacer esto con dinero real y no aciertas una.



yo sin tener ni puta idea tengo una rentabilidad mas que aceptable teniendo en cuenta que voy a caballo ganador (corro relativo poco riesgo) y no me salgo de las 4 - 6 reglas básicas que te lees en 4 post antes de empezar a jugar (valores populares que todo dios sabe que tarde o temprano te dan un 8-12% anual, líderes de su sector, distribuir mercados y actividad, etc.)

el caso es que me imagino, que si fuese mi dinero real, no entraría cada tres siglos como hago y por ser sobreprotector y tocar demasiado acabaría jodiéndola


----------



## Latigo (8 Mar 2013)

No hay que olvidarse de esta Burbuja 59.36% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamojo en Bolsia.com es un maquina va el segundo del año y gano un IPAD3


----------



## Latigo (8 Mar 2013)

Parece que esto se va para arriba


----------



## Latigo (11 Mar 2013)

El simulador de FOREX de bolsia ya está en marcha: Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## Latigo (13 Mar 2013)

Se va a producir una corrección en USA


----------



## Rexter (13 Mar 2013)

¿Recomendarías reducir la exposición a las acciones USA? porque llevo tiempo pensándolo pero como son las que más me rentan no me he decidido aun a vender.


----------



## musu19 (13 Mar 2013)

Y en mi cartera :__(


----------



## bobolisto (13 Mar 2013)

Entre los 10 primeros del día, y con sólo 17 días de juego.


----------



## Latigo (15 Mar 2013)

bobolisto dijo:


> Entre los 10 primeros del día, y con sólo 17 días de juego.



Suerte en la próxima corrección, vienen aguas turbulentas :abajo:


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Mar 2013)

En Abril se va intentar empezar en serio la versión en inglés para apuntar gente de estados unidos. 

Un Saludo


----------



## goldbolsa (17 Mar 2013)

Dentro de dos semana se entrega el IPAD MINI al primero del trimestre. acutalmente los mejores son:

1 Luispox 32,51% rentabilidad año 35.07% de rentabilidad, cartera Luispox en Bolsia.com

2 BurbujaMojo 27,66% (ya gano un IPAD3) 61.63% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamojo en Bolsia.com

3 BarCuenca 27,29% 27.29% de rentabilidad, cartera Barcuenca en Bolsia.com

Suerte a todos.


----------



## musu19 (17 Mar 2013)

Premios y mas... este trimestre y el que viene van caer muchos premios!


----------



## goldbolsa (18 Mar 2013)

Pues el objetivo es el Top25 en el que musu es el primero. Solo tengo un objetivo y es que los mejores ganen dinero.

Gracias Musu


----------



## Latigo (19 Mar 2013)

Han habido cambios BurbujaMusu ha dejado el TOP25

aHORA ES 78.83% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaFlint en Bolsia.com

uN SALUDO


----------



## musu19 (19 Mar 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Han habido cambios BurbujaMusu ha dejado el TOP25
> 
> aHORA ES 78.83% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaFlint en Bolsia.com
> 
> uN SALUDO



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, nunca deje el top25, de hecho sigo siendo el numero 1. miralo bien!

Noelia73it, no esta en top y BurbujaFlint supera el Drawdown en un	16.79 y para entrar en el top este tiene que ser inferior al 15.


----------



## Latigo (22 Mar 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, nunca deje el top25, de hecho sigo siendo el numero 1. miralo bien!
> 
> Noelia73it, no esta en top y BurbujaFlint supera el Drawdown en un	16.79 y para entrar en el top este tiene que ser inferior al 15.



Bueno esto es como el ténis..!!!:XX:


----------



## musu19 (22 Mar 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Bueno esto es como el ténis..!!!:XX:



Llevo dos dias de segundo.... pero no pasa nada, un mal mes al año no hace daño... si el resultado del mes es positivo claro! ::


----------



## musu19 (27 Mar 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Llevo dos dias de segundo.... pero no pasa nada, un mal mes al año no hace daño... si el resultado del mes es positivo claro! ::



me autocito para decir que ahora llevo dos dias de primero, otra vez.... :

aguantando el chaparron, aunque este a ser un mes hipermalo para mi!


----------



## Latigo (27 Mar 2013)

Has vuelto a ser el mejor.


----------



## musu19 (27 Mar 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Has vuelto a ser el mejor.



en este momento, el menos malo


----------



## Latigo (28 Mar 2013)

Me parece que Burbujamojo ha ganado el IPAD mini el mismo que gano el IPAD (suena a tongo!!!)

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## musu19 (28 Mar 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Me parece que Burbujamojo ha ganado el IPAD mini el mismo que gano el IPAD (suena a tongo!!!)
> 
> Bolsia.com Virtual Trader



La verdad es que es bastante bueno!!!!


----------



## Latigo (29 Mar 2013)

Es cierto es un Crak!!!!!


----------



## Latigo (1 Abr 2013)

Hoy están las bolsas cerradas


----------



## Antiparras (1 Abr 2013)

si os gustan este tipo de juegos os recomiendo este: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
La mecánica es la misma, empezar con 100.000 y a jugarte los euros virtuales. En esta web tienes futuros, multitud de indices y todos los valores nacionales extranjeros, divisas, materias primas, puedes poner ordenes condicionadas, stops... para mi gusto es el juego mas completo.

yo llevo jugando como 2 años y ya he convertido los 100.000 en 308.000


----------



## musu19 (1 Abr 2013)

Antiparras dijo:


> si os gustan este tipo de juegos os recomiendo este: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> La mecánica es la misma, empezar con 100.000 y a jugarte los euros virtuales. En esta web tienes futuros, multitud de indices y todos los valores nacionales extranjeros, divisas, materias primas, puedes poner ordenes condicionadas, stops... para mi gusto es el juego mas completo.
> 
> yo llevo jugando como 2 años y ya he convertido los 100.000 en 308.000



Voy a probarlo...

bolsia se esta mejorando dia a dia, cada dia es mas completo!


----------



## Latigo (4 Abr 2013)

Voy a mirarlo

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 15:15 ----------




Antiparras dijo:


> si os gustan este tipo de juegos os recomiendo este: Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> La mecánica es la misma, empezar con 100.000 y a jugarte los euros virtuales. En esta web tienes futuros, multitud de indices y todos los valores nacionales extranjeros, divisas, materias primas, puedes poner ordenes condicionadas, stops... para mi gusto es el juego mas completo.
> 
> yo llevo jugando como 2 años y ya he convertido los 100.000 en 308.000



Lo que veo en tu cartera es que tienes un Drawdown de la Ostiaaaaaa

Seguro que si fuera tu dinero no harías esas locuras.


----------



## musu19 (4 Abr 2013)

Burbujamusu Rentabilidad: 72.47%
BurbujaFlint Rentabilidad: 63.91%
Noelia73it Rentabilidad: 60.08%

Todos bajamos!


----------



## Latigo (6 Abr 2013)

Yo estoy fuera porque creo que va a ser complicado, lo importante es no perder el capital.


----------



## Latigo (10 Abr 2013)

Parece que se han recuperado las carteras...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Abr 2013)

Este juego es de acciones españolas o tambien están las internacionales?


----------



## musu19 (11 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Este juego es de acciones españolas o tambien están las internacionales?



Juego no!!, competición.. jajaj

si, también tienen internacionales!


----------



## Latigo (13 Abr 2013)

Hay de 6 paises


----------



## Latigo (16 Abr 2013)

En los próximos meses se va a ver quien realmente es bueno!!!!!


----------



## Rexter (16 Abr 2013)

La cosa pinta calentita porque ahora vamos a empezar a caer como moscas. Yo por si acaso he reducido mi exposición a todo.


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2013)

Me voy a apuntar, una pregunta, solo se puede comprar valores normales al alza? O también se permite ponerse corto a la baja?

---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 22:41 ----------

Ya he puesto mis ordenes de compra para mañana,pero me temo que no podré participar aún en el juego para optar a premios. Pero va a ser divertido.


----------



## Latigo (18 Abr 2013)

Si seguro además ya hay algún gringo en Bolsia Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Saludos


----------



## Latigo (24 Abr 2013)

El nuevo simulador FOREX con señales en tiempo real

Bolsia Trading Forex


----------



## Latigo (26 Abr 2013)

El mejor del Simulador FOREX

Bolsia Trading Forex


Un Saludo.


----------



## musu19 (26 Abr 2013)

Y el mejor en bolsia.................. es???


----------



## Latigo (1 May 2013)

Tu por supuesto. El KING


----------



## Rcn7 (1 May 2013)

Musu... ahora en serio, tu con tu propio dinero en bolsa que rentabilidad llevas este 2013??

Eres un crack! Jeje


----------



## musu19 (2 May 2013)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Musu... ahora en serio, tu con tu propio dinero en bolsa que rentabilidad llevas este 2013??
> 
> Eres un crack! Jeje



puffff este año???? un 3%, pero el año pasado fue bastante buena, pero claro, no se parece en nada a la de bolsia [por que lleva mas tiempo la real]


----------



## Rcn7 (2 May 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> puffff este año???? un 3%, pero el año pasado fue bastante buena, pero claro, no se parece en nada a la de bolsia [por que lleva mas tiempo la real]



jaja entiendo... el año pasado que conseguiste?? El 70% de bolsia es de este periodo o es de toda la vida de la cartera?


----------



## musu19 (2 May 2013)

Rcn7 dijo:


> jaja entiendo... el año pasado que conseguiste?? El 70% de bolsia es de este periodo o es de toda la vida de la cartera?



El año pasado contando alguna pequeña "mala jugada" la media andaba por el 25-27% y casi todo era bolsa española.... ahora estamos abriendo fronteras!

No me dedico profesionalmente a esto, puede llegar a ser un gran suplemento, pero aun no lo es!


----------



## musu19 (3 May 2013)

Este es el podio a dia de hoy [oro, plata y bronce]

Burbujamusu Rentabilidad: 78.47%
Burbujamojo Rentabilidad: 70.82%
BurbujaFlint Rentabilidad: 69.84%

Carteras todas salidas del foro de burbuja, algo bueno se cuece!!!!


----------



## Latigo (4 May 2013)

Si es cierto en este foro esta lo mejor de Jpain.


----------



## Latigo (8 May 2013)

Me parece que pronto vamos a tener una fuerte corrección


----------



## bobolisto (23 May 2013)

88 días, TOP25 Junior, jojojojojo.


----------



## musu19 (23 May 2013)

bobolisto dijo:


> 88 días, TOP25 Junior, jojojojojo.



bien hecho!


----------



## Africano (23 May 2013)

Algún día, algún día

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 23:39 ----------


----------



## Latigo (24 May 2013)

Pues tienes muy buenas carteras


----------



## Latigo (28 May 2013)

Burbujamusu ya no es el primero

El nuevo Rey de Bolsia:

*BurbujaFlint:* Bolsia stock market competition, create your stock portfolio using our virtual trading software


----------



## musu19 (28 May 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Burbujamusu ya no es el primero
> 
> El nuevo Rey de Bolsia:
> 
> *BurbujaFlint:* Bolsia stock market competition, create your stock portfolio using our virtual trading software



Pero sigo siendo el Rey [lease como rancheraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa]


----------



## Latigo (29 May 2013)

Bueno mala hierba nunca muere


----------



## Latigo (2 Jun 2013)

Hoy empieza la competición FOREX

Bolsia stock market competition, create your stock portfolio using our virtual trading software

Saludos.


----------



## Latigo (8 Jun 2013)

Pues pienso que este año el Ibex sube un 20%


----------



## Latigo (14 Jun 2013)

Se presenta un verano complicado


----------



## musu19 (14 Jun 2013)

verano complicado y varios caen como moscas!

yo tengo mi "resistencia" en el 80%...


----------



## Latigo (15 Jun 2013)

Me gustaría saber lo que otros usuarios Bolsia piensen sobre en el precio actual de Abengoa (B)

¿Podría ser que ahora es un buen momento para invertir?

El dia 13/06 el precio tocó 1,59 euros y cerró en 1,631 euros en el sexto día de caídas consecutivas desde un precio de apertura de 1.835 euros el dia 06/06 - que es una caída de más del 11%.

Ayer, 14/06, el volumen redujo significativamente y el precio se recuperó ligeramente a 1.649 euros.

Las preguntas que tengo son;

1) ¿Abengoa ha experimentado demasiado sobreventa, ya que abandona el IBEX35 en julio?

2) ¿Podriá Abengoa montar una recuperación estilo GAMESA en un futuro próximo?

He comprado dos bloques de ABENGOA.

20000 a un precio de 1,61 euros (13/06)
30000 a un precio de 1,63 euros (14/06)

Abengoa - ¿GANGA o PANGA?

Gracias

S2 / VBR / D_D

Abengoa - ¿momento para entrar?


----------



## eloy_85 (15 Jun 2013)

me quito el sombrero


----------



## Latigo (18 Jun 2013)

*Realmente cada día que pasa busco la forma de encontrar que no es buena idea seguir adelante, pero no lo encuentro.*

Es cierto que hay muchos fondos con rentabilidad mayores, pero no con una rentabilidad ajustada al riesgo, y una seguridad que ofrece el Top25.

Características:

Formado por las 25 mejores carteras de 1650.
Diversificación internacional en más de 100 valores. El que más peso tiene no supera el 4%.
El 25% de promedio en la actualidad en liquidez
Cada mes se actualiza entrando Gestores nuevos.

Solo hace falta una cosa, que mucha más gente se lo tome en serio, porque no es lo mismo los 25 mejores de 1650 que de 16.500 (estoy en ello, trabajando duramente.. próximamente saldrá la aplicación Windows de Bolsia).

El Top25 Lo está haciendo muy bien este mes...


----------



## Latigo (26 Jun 2013)

Me saltaron los Stop Loss y estoy fuera

Mi cartera: Bolsia stock market competition


----------



## Latigo (6 Jul 2013)

Burbujamusu sigue siendo el King


----------



## musu19 (6 Jul 2013)

que no decaiga la fiesta!... sigo siendo el king, pero cada dia cuesta mas!


----------



## Latigo (7 Jul 2013)

Tienes razón pero has demostrado una coso que se puede ganar mucho dinero en la Bolsa.


----------



## Latigo (12 Jul 2013)

Burbujamusu continua siendo el mejor....!!!!!!!


----------



## Latigo (19 Jul 2013)

Creo que tenemos una fuerte correccion pronto


----------



## Latigo (27 Jul 2013)

Creo que viene una epoca alcista para la Bolsa Española.


----------



## Latigo (31 Jul 2013)

Los precios de la vivienda caerán otro 30% presionados por los bajos salarios

Los precios de la vivienda caerán otro 30% presionados por los bajos salarios


----------



## musu19 (4 Ago 2013)

sigo de primero, pero me cai del top25 :__(


----------



## Latigo (5 Ago 2013)

Bueno pero he visto que ya estás otra vez dentro en el candidatos, creo que este año no vas tan bien.


----------



## musu19 (5 Ago 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Bueno pero he visto que ya estás otra vez dentro en el candidatos, creo que este año no vas tan bien.



Este año ya no jugamos con chicharros "metrovacesanos" ::


----------



## Latigo (11 Ago 2013)

Bueno Burbujamusu ya tienes casi un 90% de rentabilidad pronto llegas al 100%


----------



## musu19 (11 Ago 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Bueno Burbujamusu ya tienes casi un 90% de rentabilidad pronto llegas al 100%



Esperemos llegar y pasar....


----------



## Latigo (15 Ago 2013)

Con las nuevas normas ya estás en el Top25 por tiempo.


----------



## musu19 (15 Ago 2013)

bueno.. si me mantengo en el 80% me doy por satisfecho!


----------



## Latigo (22 Ago 2013)

Los que sean de mi Club empezaros a preparar... un Saludo

Bolsia stock market competition

Gracias a todos los que se han apuntado a partir de mi


----------



## unvistazo.com (24 Ago 2013)

Pronto burbujamusu alcanzará el 90%


----------



## musu19 (24 Ago 2013)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Pronto burbujamusu alcanzará el 90%



algunos dias lo he tocado!


----------



## unvistazo.com (25 Ago 2013)

es importante tener una estrategia creo que tu carteras es muy buena y has demostrado que se puede ganar más dinero después del pelotazo del año pasado


----------



## musu19 (25 Ago 2013)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> es importante tener una estrategia creo que tu carteras es muy buena y has demostrado que se puede ganar más dinero después del pelotazo del año pasado



Gracias... el pelotazo fue bueno, pero que a mayores me mantengo.. que es lo dificil!


----------



## Latigo (7 Sep 2013)

Ya hay una cartera que ha superado el 100%

103% de rentabilidad Bolsia stock market competition


----------



## Latigo (13 Sep 2013)

El 15 de septiembre empieza la competición de FOREX en Bolsia

Bolsia Trading

Saludos


----------



## Latigo (18 Sep 2013)

Burbujamusu ya tiene un 100% de rentabilidad, en esté link podéis acceder a su cartera:

Bolsia Trading

Saludos


----------



## musu19 (18 Sep 2013)

Realmente estoy en el 99% en este justo intante.


Podeis registraros en bolsia a traves de mi y entrareis directamente en mi club y ganar muchos premios!

bolsia musuclub


----------



## musu19 (18 Sep 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Realmente estoy en el 99% en este justo intante.
> 
> 
> Podeis registraros en bolsia a traves de mi y entrareis directamente en mi club y ganar muchos premios!
> ...



hoy duermo en el 100% duplico mi inversión en un año!


----------



## unvistazo.com (22 Sep 2013)

He estado mirando la cartera de burbujamusu y los resultados son sorprendentes

99.16% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com


----------



## unvistazo.com (24 Sep 2013)

Considerada la mejor cartera de Bolsia

32.11% de rentabilidad, cartera Dor en Bolsia.com


----------



## unvistazo.com (28 Sep 2013)

Podéis ver el top de las mejores carteras de bolsia en los últimos 500 dias

Top25 Agresivo: Bolsia Trading

Un Saludo


----------



## unvistazo.com (4 Oct 2013)

Burbujamusu sigue siendo el Rey

97.51% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com


----------



## musu19 (4 Oct 2013)

y sigo siendo rey...



y ahora podeis entrar en mi club y demostrar lo bueno que somos!!!

burbujamusu club

y si quieres ser mi referido aqui


----------



## racional (6 Oct 2013)

yo tambien gano dinero en bolsia, con dinero ficticio siempre ganas, y eso que elegi a lo tonto los valores, pero luego luego con dinero real siempre pierdes


----------



## unvistazo.com (8 Oct 2013)

La clave es replicar a las mejores carteras como si fueran un robot


----------



## unvistazo.com (12 Oct 2013)

Burbujamusu tiene más de un 100% de rentabilidad

100.43% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo


----------



## unvistazo.com (17 Oct 2013)

Burbujamusu se mantiene en el 100% de rentabilidad

100.76% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo


----------



## musu19 (17 Oct 2013)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Burbujamusu se mantiene en el 100% de rentabilidad
> 
> 100.76% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com
> 
> Un Saludo



Somos dos por encima de 100!!! jajajaja


----------



## unvistazo.com (21 Oct 2013)

Rentabilidad total en Bolsa 92.66% de rentabilidad, cartera Manuel87 en Bolsia.com


----------



## unvistazo.com (30 Oct 2013)

La mejor cartera de Bolsia

106.78% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaFlint en Bolsia.com


----------

